# Seaside bait?



## DBR (Feb 29, 2008)

Will be in Seaside first of next month with famiely. Can anyone tell me where I can get bait (shrimp) to surf fish with around there? Thanks.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The closest Place I can think of would be either the sporting goods store on 331 just south of Freeport on the West side of the Highway (Can't remember the name) or Half Hitch in Destin. 

All things equal as far as distance to each Half Hitch in Destin is gonna be your better bet. The Destin Half Hitch is on the north side of Hwy 98 in Destin. I think it's just past the Destin Donut Hole. I do know it's right before you get to Habor Docks.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

The bait shop on Hwy 331 is Copeland's Gun Shop, 17290 Hwy 31S, Freeport. 850-835-4277. They usually have live shrimp, crickets, and minnows (fresh water)

There is a place I heard about but have not been to, Yellowfin Ocean Sports. near seaside that might have bait. Call them at 850-231-9024. They seem to know what is going on concerning fishing in the seaside area.

You really don't need live shrimp in the surf, I would just buy some fresh shrimp from one of the seafood markets and use it. There is one on Hwy 98 in Santa Rosa Beach, Shrimpers Seafood I think. There are probably other places you can get fresh shrimp too. And, the sand fleas should be easy to get this time of the year there.

They have a forum I check now and then that sometimes has some information on fishing the 30A area, you might want to look at it too. 

http://www.sowal.com/bb/sports-recreation/


----------

